# Epson, buses et reset cartouche



## mme_mym (25 Septembre 2006)

hello everybody, 

je voudrais savoir : à quoi ça ressemble les buses sur une imprimante Epson (stylus photo 1270) ? 

En fait je pense que les miennes sont sales car ma cartouche neuve ne sort plus d'encre.

Sauf que cette andouille pense que la cartouche est vide... et que du coup, je me demande bien comment on peut reseter cette damnée cartouche après nettoyage des buses, pour lui redonner confiance en elle !

merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

Les buses de ton imprimante Epson ressemblent &#224; de minuscules hauts parleurs qui vibrent sur des fr&#233;quences ultrasonores. Elles peuvent ne pas &#234;tre bouch&#233;es, mais les "membranes" peuvent &#234;tre bloqu&#233;es par de l'encre s&#234;ch&#233;e.

Pour tout conseil pratique, je te conseille de contacter ces gens l&#224; (t&#233;l et mail indiqu&#233;s sur la page principale). Ils sont tr&#232;s comp&#233;tents, et plut&#244;t sympa. De plus, ils vendent (pas cher du tout) un kit de nettoyage tr&#232;s efficace.


----------



## mme_mym (25 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les buses de ton imprimante Epson ressemblent à de minuscules hauts parleurs qui vibrent sur des fréquences ultrasonores. Elles peuvent ne pas être bouchées, mais les "membranes" peuvent être bloquées par de l'encre sêchée.
> 
> Pour tout conseil pratique, je te conseille de contacter ces gens là (tél et mail indiqués sur la page principale). Ils sont très compétents, et plutôt sympa. De plus, ils vendent (pas cher du tout) un kit de nettoyage très efficace.



... le moulin des près justement ! J'ai appelé et jesuis tombée sur un gars très sympa. IL m'a fait faire deux ou trois manips, dont une que je ne connaissait pas et ça n'a rien fait. j'ai donc changé la cartouche couleur et tout est reparti comme avant. Sauf que je suis sure que mon imprimante gache de l'encre et qu'on fait un nombre ridicule de tirages avec !

 à ce propos, quelqun a til deja compté le nombre de sortie couleurs faites avec une cartouche T009 ? 

Enfin, Pascal, merci pour ton intervention dans ce sujet... Au moins j'imprime (cher, mais j'imprime) :love:


----------



## NED (25 Septembre 2006)

mme_mym a dit:


> &#224; ce propos, quelqun a til deja compt&#233; le nombre de sortie couleurs faites avec une cartouche T009 ?



Ca d&#233;pend de ce que tu imprimes. Si c'est du texte , de l'image, ca change la donne, et aussi sur quel papier tu le fais.... 
Moi je fais 3/4 de texte pour 1/4 de graphisme en utilisant du papier jet d'encre mat classique, de temps en temps du glossy. Une cartouche couleur me fait environ 50 copies.
Pour des boulots sp&#233;ciaux : par exemple tirage sur Canson printOn en A3 plein pot, je fais environ 15 copies maxi.

Tout ca reste al&#233;atoire suivant ton papier et ton type d'image/texte....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

Sinon, j'ai vu au centre Leclerc, il y a quelques temps des kits de rechargement de cartouche vendus avec un bruleur d'&#233;prom pour r&#233;initialiser l'&#233;lectronique des cartouches, mais je ne sais pas pour quelle imprimante &#231;a marche.


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

Kek Cé un bruleur d'éprom???


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2006)

Il s'agit d'un dispositif &#233;lectronique permettant de mettre le feu aux EPROMS re-programmer les EPROMS. Les premi&#232;res versions de ces dispositifs effa&#231;aient les dites EPROMS aux ultra-violets, et les programmaient sous une tension de 60 volts. Depuis, c'est devenu un peu moins violent, mais le nom est rest&#233;.


Edit suite au CdB d'Ed : Une Eprom est une vari&#233;t&#233; de m&#233;moire &#224; mi chemin entre rom et ram. Elle est normalement en "lecture seule", mais peut se reprogrammer avec un mat&#233;riel sp&#233;cial. Wikipedia en dit &#231;a (descendre un peu dans la page).

Elles sont en voie de disparition, de plus en plus remplac&#233;es par de la m&#233;moire flash dont les prix baissent.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
désolé du retard, 
j'ai suivi les conseils de Pascal ; A4etplus m'as envoyé mon flacon de diluant magique et j'ai pu enfin déboucher mon Epson C64 !
   
bon conseil,
merçi,
Pjj


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

Ils le font &#224; combien, maintenant ? (le mien, je l'ai achet&#233; en 2003, il &#233;tait &#224; 11 &#8364.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Septembre 2006)

de mémoire, dans les 18 à 20 euros, frais de port compris ,
pJJ


----------

